# acer 5333 booting problem



## gunnz (Nov 4, 2011)

Hie people ,i bought this acer aspire 5333 and it was running windows 7 and then i installed windows 8 preview and three days i go when i was repairing files ,it took so long than expected and i thought it has frozen so i forced it to shut down by press the power button for 5second and by the time i restart the machine it started to restarting automatically just after displaying the acer long and says press f2 to enter setup and if i press f2 nthng is coming up,and some have said use fn and f10 but non of these ideas seems not working,anyone with the help on how i can fix this problem or to totally reset the machine ?


----------

